
Is a multi-cloud strategy right for a startup? - emmacohnen
https://imagekit.io/blog/is-a-multi-cloud-strategy-right-for-a-startup/
======
john37386
It makes sense because Cloud is very expensive. You should try to Dev/Test/Qa
in a cheap cloud. Usually they are very stable.

Then, with your CI/CD pipelines you should use a more stable and potentially
more expensive cloud for PROD or a live environment. Your branch should be in
always ready to deploy in the live environment.

If you already layer your startup to easily move from 1 cloud to another, then
your startup should instantly benefit from the cheap cost to develop and
stability for your clients. Also, at a later point you will be already ready
to use multiclouds in the live environment.

